# Your thoughts on the best horse trailer please



## monikirk (30 May 2011)

Finally think I'm going to invest in a trailer for my friesian (will also be carrying another) - which ones should I steer clear of and what would you recommend?


----------



## Happytohack (30 May 2011)

It all depends on what you are towing with and how much  you want to spend.  Cheval Liberte are great trailers - they aren't as heavy as an Ifor and have fantastic suspension.  They also have a back ramp that can be used as a door which is great for haycarting, furniture moving etc.  They aren't cheap though.


----------



## canteron (30 May 2011)

Have a Richardson and really happy.  My normally uber fussy travelling horse is fine travelling in it, so guess thats a recommend from her too.


----------



## Peanot (30 May 2011)

I have the Richardson/rice supreme ultra. It is about 4-5 years old and I had it from new and I love it.  A friend last year had a new one but I`m not sure that its as nice as mine. The colour is nice but its just the fasteners and bits that are different.


----------



## Tiffany (30 May 2011)

I used to have a Bateson trailer and was really pleased with it. They are white in colour so very inviting for horses, quite roomy, good head height, sturdy floor and excellent suspension. Also looked like new again when washed and held it's value very well.

Oh and they were a professional, helpful Company to deal with.

www.batesontrailers.com


----------



## competitiondiva (30 May 2011)

would recommend the richardson supremes. little things like being able to open and close the grooms door from the inside and the front ramp opening on the correct side for the uk just make this trailer surpass some alternatives!!


----------



## honeythief (30 May 2011)

Without a doubt Ifor Williams is the best trailer manufacturer on the market - just look at how many there are at every show you go to. We have owned two now and I wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 May 2011)

Love my richardson - all the horses I've travelled in it have been happy.
Much prefer the rice richardson to ifor williams.


----------



## rosie55 (30 May 2011)

i would recommend the new ifor williams trailers as they are large easy to manoever and use. they have lots of room and we also use ours as a tack room at shows. great investment.


----------



## horserugsnot4u (30 May 2011)

Just because there are loads of Ifor Williams' around doesn't IMO mean they are the best - just widely available, usually at heavily discounted prices as dealers have to sell a certain quota.  Not sure about the quality and comfort now, but a few years ago they were seen as basic and agricultural and there were issues with the aluminium floor and suspension/ride quality.  When I was purchasing a trailer a while back IW didn't make my shortlist, whereas Bateson, Richardson & Wessex did.


----------



## monikirk (31 May 2011)

Thanks for your opinions - always useful to get advice straight from the 'horses mouth'!


----------



## Rowreach (31 May 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			would recommend the richardson supremes. little things like being able to open and close the grooms door from the inside and the front ramp opening on the correct side for the uk just make this trailer surpass some alternatives!!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, plus they are smoother to tow than the IW and the suspension is better and the horses travel better.  I watch a lot of people drive away down my lane and the horses in the IWs are all over the place - the ones in the Richardson are not.  And the floors have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Louby (31 May 2011)

Ive had both Richardson and IW and both have there pros and cons.  I loved the Richardson, much smoother to tow when compared to the Ifor and loads of room at the front making it easier to unload a big horse BUT definately not as robust as the old style Ifor.  My horse had a paddy and ran out backwards a few times and bent the ramp.  I was pretty shocked


----------



## Luci07 (31 May 2011)

Another one for the Bateson. Even fussy travellers seem to travel well in mine. When researching I was advised that the older Ifors had an old fashioned suspenscion so the Bateson would tow better. I "think" the latest version has had that upgraded. I also got a lot of extras on my trailer as part of the normal fittings (i.e mirror so you can reverse to the tow bar, window on the front of the trailer so you can see in/horse can see out etc). Thought I would need to change mine as new boy is 17 hands and bang on the max height but he seems fine in it. Just needed to move my breech bar forward a little bit. Would go for the Ascot though and not the Deauville if I was looking. Theory of the saddle racks inside the trailer (Deaville) is good. Actuality of horse being able to reach and chew saddles is not so good! The Ascot has an external tack locker and I do wish I had that instead!


----------

